
Launching Beta version of a free alternative to Coinigy - standup75
http://silexapp.com
======
standup75
I have been working on a side project for the past couple of months. Mainly,
my goal was to have a platform where I can login to all my crypto exchanges
but not have to go through the login / 2FA steps and have a unified interface.
I also didn't want to upload my API keys to a 3rd party server like it's the
case with coinigy.

That's how I came up with Silex, the API keys are stored encrypted on your
laptop and you only need a PIN code. The PIN code is just guaranteeing that
someone who steals your laptop cannot access your funds before you have time
to realize it and cancel your API keys.

How does the encryption work? The PIN code is sent to my server and is hashed
with salt, the hash is checked against a hash stored in my database. If the
hash is wrong a pin retry count is decreased. After 5 wrong pin, the account
is cancelled. Their is no PIN reset available. If successful, the hash is sent
back to the client and is used as encryption key for the local storage of
account information. So the attacker would have to attack my database and
steal / hack my laptop to gain access to my fund. This sounds safe enough for
me, but I'm open to suggestions.

Not all exchanges are created equal and at this stage of development, not all
exchanges allow all operations. That being said, in its current version, 7
different exchanges have been integrated: Binance, GDAX, Bittrex, Kraken,
Kucoin, Poloniex, Cryptopia. Let me know who should be next.

Now you can give a try, just go to [http://silexapp.com](http://silexapp.com)
and click download.

Feedback is the most valuable thing. In the app, you can vote for the next
feature to be implemented by going to HELP > FEEDBACK

------
lovecrypto
What techno did you use for this? Are you using the exchange http APIs, or are
you also using websockets?

~~~
standup75
This was done using electron-vue. Yes I use both http API and websockets. Some
exchanges don't have websocket, so I use polling with a 5 seconds interval.
That's as close to real time as you can get...

~~~
lovecrypto
Thank you, I can see that the info looks more real time on some accounts than
others, but it still good enough for my needs at lease

------
retweetables
This seems pretty awesome, thanks for the effort, I look forward to testing
this out

~~~
standup75
Thanks!

